# So some little dogs just breathe really fast?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Little Ruthie, whom I have had since for a couple of months maybe seems to breathe really fast most of the time. She is 5 years old , 11 pounds, a bit chubby since she has had 4 litters and is now spayed (teats are finally getting small again). She breathes faster than I can count most of the time and has ever since I brought her home. She had just seen a vet so I would think the vet would have noticed if something is wrong. Could she just be hot all the time? I am clueless and unless I sell blood there will be no vets for about two weeks for us and since this is not a new problem I would not rush to one anyway. TIA sis


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

What breed of dog is she?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, small dogs -- almost all small animals -- generally breath faster than large ones.

Her weight might have something to do with it -- or not.

By now, though, I think you are noticing it because you've noticed it so often before, if that makes sense.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Is she panting, breathing hard, or just breathing fast?

Has she been on heartworm preventative? 

Small dogs do breathe faster than larger ones, but if it's faster than you can count, I'd take her in to see the vet as soon as you can afford it.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

I have pugs. My guys start to pant fast when they're too hot, but also when they get excited to eat, when they bark for long periods of time...oh, and also when they have to poop! On a serious note though, two summers ago, they both caught parasites, even though the Revolution was supposed to take care of that, they caught something anyway. They would pant heavily off and on, the vet said it was due to the stomach cramping.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

5 Papillons here. 3 pounds to 6 pounds each. Nobody is breathing any different that any other dog of any size.

The only time they breath quickly is if they have had strenuous exercise, and I mean really working, not just an easy run, or else the house is way too hot for them. I've got 2 asleep on my feet right now, and I can't even see them breathing; their breathing is very slow and low.

What breed?

Stress can make them pant. An enlarged heart or cardiomyopathy can make them pant. Pain can make them pant.

Some members of short nosed breeds, like pugs and Chin, seem to pant more (not all do).


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

My sister has 3 pugs and they all sound like they smoke 3 packs a day. Seems uncomfortable.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Neighbor had a miniture something...maltese? Just a couple #s. She always seemed to be breathing about 200 Xs/minute. He took her on long fast walks & I mentioned a couple Xs that she may not be tolerating that.

She died of a heart attack & was 10 yrs old...young for a small dog. But vet THEN told him that breed was know to have 'heart problems.' 

The whole neighborhood mourned for months-such a cute, sweet little dog. 

Not sure what coulda been done but good to know what things to look for in certain dogs.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Ruthie is a Coton de Tulear & Bichon Frise. Weighs 11 pounds. Sometimes she is panting other times just breathing normally which is much slower4 than the panting. I'm gonna guess she is ok since she has done this the whole time I have Known her but will have her checked by a vet when tax return comes in. She is a real sweetie.


----------

